# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mendime Të Trazuara

## Dr. Leone

*MENDIME TË TRAZUARA

Emigrimi i netëve pafund, net e ashtuquajturat të mia ëndërrime. Ecejake dhe rropatje pa asnjë dyshim në meditimet më të errëta që mund të bëhen. Përsëri errësira shfaqet nën këmbët e mia. Kërkoj të gjej dritën, por fundi tunelit akoma si ka ardhur. Shumë e gjatë kjo rruge, thua sdo të përfundojë kurrë. Mendime të trazuara sa herë që njeriu mundohet të kuptojë veten me gjuhën e të tjerëve. Ajo çka realiteti na përplas në fytyrë janë brejtjet e njëpasnjëshme të ndërgjegjes për atë çka ka kaluar. Kurrë nuk arrijmë dot të gjejmë vetveten, edhe pse mundësitë që na ofrohen janë aq të shumta, por jemi ne ata të verbëtit të cilët nuk shohin, e si rrjedhojë nuk dimë ti shfrytëzojmë ashtu siç duhet. Çdokush mundohet të dëgjojë zërin e së vërtetës. Ajo është aty, qëndron si një shtatore e humbur në ndërgjegjen e gjithkujt, por aq edhe e gjallë e veshur me fytyrën e realitetit. Askush smund ta mohoje ekzistencën e saj, pavarësisht se sjelljet tona janë ato të një fëmije kapricoz që tenton të marrë gjithçka pa respektuar caqet e të tjerëve. Lëvizja e gjërave rreth nesh mbetet në mendjen tonë si një perfeksion i paarritshëm. Vallë, a është ky perfeksion qëllimi ynë bazë? Këtë askush smund ta pohojë, për arsye se rrethi i kujtesës, i ngritur mbi shtyllat e ekzistencës, konsiderohet si një çark që hera-herës, për tmos thënë gjithmonë, mundohet të lokalizojë apo të kurth brenda vetes tërë qenien tonë: sa të hutuar nga zhurma monotone e ditëve që duken sikur skanë të sosur, aq edhe të mbështjellë nga mburoja e paqes apo amnezisë ekzistenciale. Kur arrin njeriu ta humbasë ndërgjegjen e tij? Atëherë kur ai fillon të harrojë? Apo kur nuk e vret më mendjen për atë çka mund tu ndodhë të tjerëve, qoftë edhe për faj të tij? A mundet vallë që vijimësia e gjerave të përditshme të ndikojë mbi atë çka quhet fati ynë, sikurse shumë e mendojnë? A mjaftojnë kaq pak gjëra, sado të vogla qofshin, për të arritur të shkundet një qenie kaq madhështore apo e brishtë me emrin Njeri? Për sa kohë ekzistenca do ti nënshtrohet fatit apo është thjesht një loje të zakonshme fjalësh, të cilat shërbejnë si benzen për elokuencën apo si guace boshe për shpirtin? Për sa kohë? 
A mundet vallë të matet ajo, apo çka i përket ekzistencës nuk arrihet dot të matet? Po edhe sikur të bëheshin matje, nuk do të mund të shpreheshin në njësi, pasi sado ekzakte të jenë, nuk do të arrinin dot të shprehnin saktë, pa deviacione, sasinë e kohës ekzistenciale. Rropatemi ecejakeve, fjalëve ah këto të shkreta, buka jonë e përditshme. Aq të shumta dhe të domosdoshme janë, saqë po të matnim apo të kishim një peshore për të matur veprat dhe fjalët tona, duke i vendosur njërën në njërën anë të peshores dhe tjetrën në anën tjetër të saj, menjëherë kahu i saj do anonte kah fjalët tona, të cilat, të shprehura në njësi, nuk do arrinim dot ta bënim, pasi nuk do të kishim gurë peshe të mjaftueshëm. Sa e çuditshme kjo çështja e njeriut. Gjithmonë në kërkim të diçkaje të cilën brendësia e shpirtit e kërkon me aq shumë këmbëngulje, e cila hera-herës i përngjasin mallit. Çtë jetë vallë? Pjesë e qenies së tij apo diçka përtej saj, por për të cilën haste një fili e paparë. Cila mund të jetë mbretëria e zemrave? Ajo depo gjaku që pompohet pa reshtur apo ajo ndërthurje e jashtëzakonshme ndërmjet asaj çka shihet dhe asaj çka mbetet në fshehtësi, por që zbulohet apo ndihet e zbuluar përballë dimensionit të tretë të njeriut?! 
Lojëra fjalësh, të cilat fare thjesht mund të paraqiten me një prezantim më të kuptueshëm dhe më të arritshëm. Por natyra njerëzore qenka e atillë veç për tu futur në telashe, madje fusin dhe të tjerët, me një fjalë: ngatërron gjithë dynjanë me komplekset e veta, prej të cilave nuk mund të heqë dot dorë. Duam të jetojmë me çdo kusht, prandaj nuk mund të ngarkohemi me barrën e ndjenjave, të cilat në kohë paqeje mund të jenë ndoshta dekorative, por që këtu se kanë fare vendin. Kjo frazë mbetet për kohërat e luftës. Çudi! Ne veç luftë po shohim. Ku mund të jetë fshehur paqja? A mund të ma tregoni? A mund të keni aq mirësi, sa të më tregoni vendndodhjen e paqes, apo të paktën rrugën për tek ajo? Jeta ime më dha një tjetër shuplakë Toka seç u nxi, qielli u përflak Eh, se çhiqka i ziu njeri Veç për të gjetur pak dashuri e qetësi

Dr. Leone*

----------


## Anisela

*Ti paqen e ke arritur...Menyra se si ju analizoni ndjenjat dhe vete ciltersia 
me te cilen i pershkruani ato jane vete paqja qe ju keni me veteveten...
Ju jeni i kompletuar..Ky eshte mendimi im..Me respekt Anisela*

----------


## hajla

Pershendetje Dr.Leone!

 Mir se erdhet,ne sheje respekti per ju. I nderuar si duket rasti i par i juaj qe shkruani ne kete forum me Temen e meditimeve...kjo eshte si arsyje e nje udhe qe kemi hapur para vetes,e qdo individi...mendoj qe ndjenja eshte ajo qe ka nxen vendin e par ne qenien njerzore, e cila ti hap te tilla ide karakteristike...gjithsesi uroi qe do kaloni mir ne mesin e kesaj antaresie,ku i kemi bere (syt gozhd) para ketij interneti qe na ka bashkuar nga gjitha en e kend, botes Shqiptare...Natyrisht se kush per t'hedhur fjalen meditim,e cila ka hapur rrenje,ne thellesin e zemres ne qdo poezi te qdo poeti... realitet,ku perpiqemi te gjenim prehje para vetes,per mos t'mbetur si gusat ne mjegull,dhe kjo eshte qe diqka na shtyn!
 si konkret eshte kjo, endrra jon shekullore... qe nuk ju gjet fundi kurr!!!
...me te vertet eshte, qe na vret ndjenjen shpirterore "Atedheu" Pikerisht  kjo, me vret ndjenjen me se shumti,nder te tjera...flm,

hajla,Rugov.

----------


## hajla

..Sot vete 1 prilli me genjeu, sa i pandehur?! me tha eja, se kam ardhur per te marrur, wou sa u gezova :buzeqeshje: ku do me qoni e pyeta? eja ,eja mos pyet? i thash prit sa ta veshi pallton,meniher dola ashtu vesha pallton ja matha teposht shkallve, ejjj me thot, kthehu mathi kepucat,kepucat?! po de,doje pa kepuca,haha ok,me prit qetu te lutem me-nihere vij, ngaha aq shpejt sa kur arrijta aty te vendi, nuk ishte 1 prilli fillova ta thirri me tere zerin Oooo 1 Priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill ! kaq ishte me genjeu vete 1 prilli,ncuq nuk funksionoi...lol

Ps.pase mua me ngeci kjo e 1 prillit...lol, ju te dashur forumist ju uroi 1 prillin qe mos tu genjej,hahahaha gezuar per te gjith Muajin Prill.Dhe gjitha ditet pranverore... Fat dhe lumturiii per te gjithe...jo me zhgenjime si kjo e 1 prillit...lol,flm

hajla,

----------


## Dr. Leone

*Ju falenderoj per komentet ANISELA dhe HAJLA besoj se sdo jet ky shkrimi i fundit ke meditimet duke u munduar qe tju sjlel edhe ndonje krijim tjeter.

Me respekt per ju
Dr. Leone*

----------


## augusta b

Sonte grisa veten time.E bera cope,duke menduar ty.U talla me pare me te.E shkela me kembe,e perbuza.Pastaj e grisa.Mendimet jane te renuar,si muret e nje shtepie te vjeter,pabanuar kohe nga njeri.Mendimet jane te trazuar,si qielli qe diell ka kohe pa pare.Sonte hapa syte para nje pasqyre te mjegullt.I pashe dhe humba aty.Sy te brishte,pa shprese.Sy bosh.Sy te qullur.Te egersuar jo.....
Sy pa logjike.Sy qe ngjajne me nje dhome te braktisur,ku ti le ato qe nuk deshiroje te merrje me vete.
Sonte grisa veten time.Me mire ta perqafoja,t'i fshija syte,por une keshtu jam.Nuk egersohem me idhullin ne pasqyre.Nuk e braktis,e gris.......

----------


## dust

*Mendimet e trazuara,jane si trenat qe kane bere shume udhetime.Vjen casti,qe duhet te ndalojne.Jane si dritat qe ndricojne vazhdimisht nje rruge.Shuhen dhe vjen casti qe duhet te nderrohen.
Me pushtuan kaq here,keto mendime.Koken ma mbushen me furtune dhe une ndihesha si e dehur,ne mes te nje oqeani plot dallge.

Mendimet e trazuara,qendrojne atje ku endrrat thurren me realitetin dhe realitet pa endrra nuk ka.As endrra pa realitet.Logjike e shthurrur,jane mendimet e trazuara!Zemer qe do te njohe dhimbjen me te thelle,sepse ka frike mos ngelet pa ndjenje.

Nje fryme ere kerkuan mendimet e mia,qe te trazuara te mos jene.
A ia vlen valle ne kete bote,te jesh gjithmone me nje mendje esell?
Dhe pyetja verdalle sillet ne koke dhe mendimet,qartesine pane me frike dhe pergjigje nuk moren.

Mendimet e trazuara,pushtuan trurin tim dhe une shkruaj per te fundit here.Dora dridhet.Syte erresohen.Truri mjegullohet,por mendimet e trazuara,fillojne te qartesohen.....*

----------


## darla1

dr.leone..urimet e mija..ti shprehe nje pjese te trazires se mendimeve meditimeve...shume bukure nepermjete filozofise dhe reacionalitetit..gjithashtu..mendoije se mendimet e trazuara vete i mbladhime si pa kuptuare..nga dicka e vogel qe pastaije rritet...rritet...vjen dhe nje mendime tjeter i qete i  embel po qe ai i trazuari gjithmone dominon fuqine per ta  egersuare...se thjeshte eshte i trazuare  vete dhe trazone dhe te qetin..ndoshta pa dashte ..ndoshta me dashje...ate shpeshe nuk e dime..dhe nuk e kerkoijme..se..trazimet ne mendime jane..si nje stuhi shiut...qe fryne me nje ciklone te papare...dhe nje shi..qe avashe avashe shpeshe here...bjen ne forme breshri ne shpirtat tane..dhe i lendone thelle..rrahjet..e zemres sone..po ajo prape..e lodhure nga stuhija..mbledhe veten..pret dijellin..dhe nen ngrohtesine e tije..fillone e rrehe qete..bukure embel..dhe ajo eshte pacja e mendimit dhe e trupit...per sa kohe te jete djelli..i ngrohte dhe nuk lene kohen te vrejtet..dhe te sjelli stuhi te tjera....aty rrime qete..mendoijme shfletoijme veten..para mendjes sone si nje liber..qe nga pluhri i kohese....nuk e lexoijme dote mire..por mundohemi dhe ajo ka rendesi.....trazira..dhe paqja jane....binjake qe...urrehen me njeri tjetrin..pore gjithmone prape jane bashke...paralel...si dy drejteza te pafundme....qe nuk nderpriten askunde....dhe ne thjeshte...jemi..segmenti i tyre....qe..na perdorin..per te llogariture llogarite e tyre...respekte.dr.leone....

----------


## dust

*JO!Une nuk do mbaroj sot!Une ndihem me e forte se kurre.Une DI te mbijetoj!Une shoh rrugen time drejt.Une perdite ushqej egon time dhe e rris me shume mundim.

JO!Egoja ime nuk do shembet sot!Une jam ketu dhe ketu do qendroj!
Ne ecim perpara,por hijet tona mbeten pas.Na ndjekin.Hijet tona shkelen,nga ata qe vijne pas.Nuk dua te jem nje hije.Kurre ajo hije e shkelur.

JO!Une nuk do zhdukem sot!Une jam si ajo bima qe mbeshtillet rreth pemes dhe ushqehet nga ajo.Pema nje dite do te vdese,por bima jo.Une do vdes nje plake e rudhur,e kerrusur.Por e mjere jo!

JO!Nuk ka vdekje sot!*

----------

